# Steve Catfish Farm...



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went to Steve's farm this moring to do some catfishing. Great trip My dad,nephew, and me hit the pond about 7:30 this morning and caught some really nice cats. These two were our biggest...my 8 yr. old nephew caught the one in the second pic. (he was a little scared to pick up the beast) After we left he said it was one of the best times of his life...thats what its all about!!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Those are some nice cats for a pond. Good job.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice catch!!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice cats! I might have to start going there if I dont catch some here soon.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Can't say enough how nice those folks are up there. Great people and good fishing.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

never a dull moment at Steve's


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Thumbs up!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Have been to Steve's one time and it was thoroughly enjoyable. You have to be careful though with the catch. It's easy to get caught up in the moment and get carried away. Reckoning comes when it's time to pay the bill. Great place to take young folks so they can feel the pull of a bigun'


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome report! Thanks.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Have been to Steve's one time and it was thoroughly enjoyable. You have to be careful though with the catch. It's eash to get caught up in the moment and get carried away. Reckoning comes when it's time to pay the bill. Great place to take young folks so they can feel the pull of a bigun'


Yea my dad and I paid for catch and release while my nephew paid by the pound we still spent over $50 for our cleaned fish we took home...worth every penny though...great trip, great place!


----------

